# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Udovci/udovice

## Nightswimming

Nadam se iskreno da se nitko neće javiti na ovu temu :Sad: 

Ja sam, eto, obudovjela pred 3 mjeseca i ostala samohrana majka troje vrlo malodobne djece. Imala sam dobar i skladan brak, a moj je muž bio prekrasan otac. Sad toga više nema, a ja sam počela skroz novi život - znači sve ispočetka. 

Ali i dalje ostaju pitanja - kako se nositi s tom silnom tugom, kako prihvatiti tu neku novu verziju sebe i kako biti u svemu tome dobar roditelj svojoj djeci? Kako im nadomjestiti to što su izgubili?

Ima li netko tko možda s duljim stažom od mene da podijeli iskustva?

----------


## kudri

> Nadam se iskreno da se nitko neće javiti na ovu temu
> 
> Ja sam, eto, obudovjela pred 3 mjeseca i ostala samohrana majka troje vrlo malodobne djece. Imala sam dobar i skladan brak, a moj je muž bio prekrasan otac. Sad toga više nema, a ja sam počela skroz novi život - znači sve ispočetka. 
> 
> Ali i dalje ostaju pitanja - kako se nositi s tom silnom tugom, kako prihvatiti tu neku novu verziju sebe i kako biti u svemu tome dobar roditelj svojoj djeci? Kako im nadomjestiti to što su izgubili?
> 
> Ima li netko tko možda s duljim stažom od mene da podijeli iskustva?


nemam ti što pametno reći, došla sam samo dati ti  :Love:  jer znam kako je to teško..
prije mjesec dana sam izgubila mamu, a tatu nemam od djetinjstva (živi u drugoj zemlji i rastavljeni su). mama mi je bila sve - najbolji prijatelj, oslonac, mama i tata!


drži se, sigurna sam da ćeš biti divna mama dječici i da će tvoj muž biti ponosan na tebe, na vas!  :Heart:

----------


## Onavi

Nije mi misto ovdi, samo sam došla reći kako virujem nightswimming da je to jako težak, tužan, bolan i stresan događaj u tvom životu, posebno kad su i dijeca u pitanju.
Drži se i bori se zbog njih!
Nadam se da imate podršku svojih bližnjih, jer vam je to sad jako potribno!

----------


## eris

Čitam tvoj post, i sve hoću nešto da kažem, nešto da ti napišem, a ne da mi se. Danas, nakon gubitka oba roditelja do svoje 30-te, najveći strah, poslije straha za djecu, jeste da mi se nešto dogodi MM. Moj tat je umro kad je mama imala 48 godina, nakon 24 godine braka, troje djece, velike ljubavi koja ih je spajala. i nikada se nije navikla živjeti bez njega, iako je bila sasvim samostalna i finansijski neovisna osoba. Nekada sam mislila: Zar joj nas troje nismo dovoljni? Pokušavala je ona jadna, i na poslu i kod kuće, ali jednostavno to nije bilo življenje od srca, već eto, neko naduravanje. Ubrzo se razboljela, i umrla. Često sam pomislila kako bi bilo lijepo da sebi nađe nekoga, da ima komapnjona, znam da mlađi brat to nije prihvatao, ali bilo je strašno gledati ju kako sjedi za Nove godine sama, ne ide na zabave na poslu, nosi duže suknje no inače i slično.

Niko ne zna šta nas čeka, pretpostavljam da je to kod vas bilo iznenada, jer vidim, imate malu bebu  ako sam dobro shvatila. Ono što ti želim jeste da pokušaš biti srećna ponovo, na neki, sada drugi način. Da ne zanemariš sebe posvećujući se maksimalno djeci, jer ako ti budeš nesrećna, kad tad i djeca će to primjetiti, i sve što učiniš za njih neće imati tu ljepotu davanja, već neke obaveze, koja, je, eto, dospjela sad samo tebi.
Mama mi je jednom rekla: Znaš, teško je koračati sam, kada si naučio šetati u dvoje.   
Želim ti sreću u svemu

----------


## eris

Šta se desilo tvom mužu?

----------


## marta

:Heart:

----------


## puntica

<3

kako si nightswimming?

----------


## kljucic

nemam ti ništa pametnog za reći jer ne znam kako ti je. šaljem :hug:

----------


## čokolada

Nightswimming, ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ti je teško.  :Sad: 
Koliko se sjećam forumašica Alkemicarka se našla u tvojoj situaciji, samo nisam je susrela već dosta mjeseci na forumu.

----------


## Nightswimming

Moja je priča pomalo neobična.. Moj je muž već bio bolestan kad sam ga upoznala, zaljubila se i odlučila ostati s njim bez obzira na sve. Odlučili smo imati djecu - on je to jako želio, kao i ja. On je bio moj muž, ljubav mog života i ja sam htjela njegovo dijete. A nakon što sam rodila prvi put, bilo mi je samo bitno da stvorimo tom našem biću braću i sestre. 

Cijelo vrijeme sam mislila da sam spremna na ono što će usljediti, iako sam se istovremeno nadala čudu. I mislila sam da će nakon što sve bude gotovo nastupiti i neka vrsta olakšanja, jer nije lako živjeti uz saznanje da je svaki dan možda zadnji. 

Ali nisam bila spremna. I nema nikakvog olakšanja, sve je preko noći postalo daleko teže.

Sva sreća pa sam neovisna u svakom pogledu.  Imam emocionalnu i praktičnu podršku od uže i dalje obitelji, i moja djeca su okružena ljubavlju, ništa im ne fali.

Osim tate. 

Kaže mi jedna bliska prijateljica - ti si sretna. Imala si nešto što mnogi drugi nikad ne nađu u životu. I svojoj djeci možeš pričati samo najbolje i najljepše o njihovom ocu. Ali ja to trenutno ne mogu tako gledati. Možda jednog dana. Za sada u meni postoji samo ogromna praznina, pregolema tuga i nagon za preživljavanjem.

----------


## puntica

:Love:

----------


## Kosjenka

Skroz otvaram temu i želim ti nešto napisati ali nema tih riječi koje bi te mogle utješiti.
Hrabra ženo, želim ti da što prije smogneš snage i počneš na to gledat onako kako ti je prijateljica rekla.
 :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Nghstswimming...  :Love:  
Tvoja priča je tako slična priči moje bliske prijateljice... na dan kad si otvorila topic bila je peta godišnjica njegove smrti.
I ona je znala od početka da će se brzo rastati. 

Grlim te...

----------


## Superman

> Kaže mi jedna bliska prijateljica - ti si sretna. Imala si nešto što mnogi drugi nikad ne nađu u životu. I svojoj djeci možeš pričati samo najbolje i najljepše o njihovom ocu.


Veliki potpis na ovo. Pokušaj se fokusirati na sve ono dobro što imaš u svom životu. Pronađi životnu radost u svojoj djeci. I zbog svoje djece. Ostalo će se sve posložiti vremenom... Želim ti puno sreće i snage da prevladaš ovo teško razdoblje. I zaista mislim da imaš puno razloga za sreću...  :Love:

----------


## Sirius Black

Nemam ništa pametno za napisati, samo ti želim puno snage.  :Love:  Lijepo je što u cijeloj situaciji imate veliku pomoć obitelji.

----------


## Angie75

> Nemam ništa pametno za napisati, samo ti želim puno snage.  Lijepo je što u cijeloj situaciji imate veliku pomoć obitelji.


Zagrljaj i od mene  :Love:

----------


## Tanči

:Crying or Very sad: 

Uh, kako je to teško čitati, a tek proživljavati...

----------


## anamar

ovakav gubitak kakav si ti doživjela jako je teško odtugovati. 
nemoj se suzdržavati potražiti stručnu pomoć, ako osjetiš potrebu. <3

----------


## tweety

Kakva tuga  :Sad: . A utjehe nema. 
Nadam se da ćeš u svakom danu uspjeti naći snage za smijeh uz svoju dječicu.

----------


## malena beba

uf, nemam sta pametno reci osim sta ti saljem puno zagrljaja  :Love:

----------


## Sirius Black

> ovakav gubitak kakav si ti doživjela jako je teško odtugovati. 
> nemoj se suzdržavati potražiti stručnu pomoć, ako osjetiš potrebu. <3



Možda bi bolje od stručne pomoći bila nekakva grupa potpore od ljudi koji su to prošli. Nikad ti nijedan psiholog ne može pomoći onako kako ljudi koji su to prošli.

Nemam takvog iskustva, ali bila sam 6 mjeseci u bolnici s teškim pacijentima i onima koji su mladi i puni života naglo stradali  u nesreći. Nikome psiholog nije pomogao u onoj mjeri koliko mogu ljudi jedan drugom, koji se nađu odjednom u istoj situaciji.

----------


## Nightswimming

Idem psihoterapeutu i uključila sam se u online grupu podrške. Svi oko mene misle zapravo da se dobro držim, a valjda i je tako. Mislim, stvarno mi je deplasirano non stop vrtiti jednu te istu priču i ljude zamarati. Sve je jasno, svi znaju što se desilo i šta da sad stalno ponavljam da sam tužna, da mi nedostaje, nekako mislim da se to podrazumijeva. Pa onda svako jutro duboko udahnem, nabacim osmijeh i "odradim" svaki dan kao što sam činila i prije. Zato mi je bitno da imam psihića i cure s kojima onda mogu razgovarati o tome kako se osjećam.

Hvala svima na podršci <3

----------


## krojachica

Moje su dvije jako bliske prijateljice u zadnjih par mjeseci ostale udovice.
Nijedna od njih nije nimalo na to bila spremna jer se je dogodilo u sekundi, bez ikakve najave.

I u jednom i u dugom slučaju bio je to uobičajen dan u kojem u jutro ustanemo, odvedemo djecu u vrtić, školu,
odemo na posao, a navećer njega, mladog i savršeno zdravog, više nema. 

Gledajući to iz vrlo velike blizine, vidjela sam da je jako bitno da se, koliko je to moguće okružiš ljudima, da dosta pričaš o tome, plaćeš,
da iz tebe izlaze sve te emocije. Nemoj se ustručavati o tome pričati pred ljudima koji te okružuju. Nemoj to nijekati jer to je život. I tvoj i njihov i svačiji.

Izlazi puno van sa djecom, idite u posjete, ne odbijaj niti jednog prijatelja ili rođaka koji želi doći k tebi, zovi prijatelje k sebi na druženja.

Vjerojatno si i sama zaključila da život mora ići dalje. 
Znam da je teško i emocionalno i logistički, ali s druge strane djeca će na tebe djelovati terapeutski jer jednostavno zahtjevaju da se njima zaokupiš.
Sve njihove male "gluposti" koje se svakodnevno dešavaju i koje moraš rješavati tebi odvraćaju misli i nekako stišavaju bol.

I oni nekako brže idu dalje. Mada je bol u njima, život ih brže vuče naprijed, u nove aktivnosti: u parkić, druženje, na rođendan itd.
Umjesto filmova i priča u kojima se obrađuje tema samog gubitka roditelja, čini mi se da su u ovom slučaju možda bolji oni koji jednostavno obrađuju temu
normalnog života jednoroditeljske obitelji, tipa crtić dr. Martini (radi se o normalnim i zabavnim dogodovštinama obitelji koja živi sa tatom i djedom, a mama i baka su prije umrle). Ovo je samo primjer, vjerojatno ih ima još puno. Ali treba ih pripremati da će njihov život biti normalan. Jer svaki je život normalan, koliko je i nenormalan.

Nadam se da će ti slijedeće zvučati barem malo utješno: 
Jučer ja nazovem frendicu kojoj se je ova tragedija prvoj desila, dakle prije nekoliko mjeseci, a ona trenutno puno bolje volje nego ja (jer meni je u glavi ova druga tragedija koja se je desila prije samo par dana i sprovod i sve oko toga je još jako aktualno).
I naš razgovor krene u skroz neke uobičajene životne stvari, male radosti, "gluposti", zezancije i na kraju je ona mene oraspoložila.

----------


## Nightswimming

Da, život doista ide dalje. Ali to više nije isti život. Baš je to dobro napisala Eris citirajući svoju mamu "Teško je koračati sam kad si naučio šetati u dvoje." Nisam se zavila u crno, skrila od svijeta - upravo suprotno. I svjesna sam da ima puno tragičnijih situacija od moje, ne samosažaljevam se. Kako reče jedan moj virtualni poznanik - tog dana smo umrli oboje. Njega smo pokopali, a ja još moram ostati ovdje još malo i valja mi to vrijeme iskoristiti na najbolji mogući način. Uvijek mi je pred očima ona zadnja scena iz Titanika, ako se sjećate, kad su u kadru fotke - što je sve Rose vidjela i doživjela u svom dugom životu, a u srcu joj je cijelo vrijeme bilo samo jedno.. 

Hvala puno na savjetu za crtić, nisam se toga sjetila. Iako, tek sada primjećujem koliko u bajkama i pričama zapravo ima udovaca i udovica.

----------


## eris

Neki su ljudi jednostavno sretni da im se dogode takve ljubavi, i takvi saputnici. Sreća ne smije biti trenutak, već neka vrsta kumulativa koju ćemo mi sebi nadograđivati. Nesreća, opet, ne smije biti ništa više od kratkotrajne nevolje, koju lijepi dani odnesu, ili ublaže.

----------


## corny

Ja sam prošla u životu kroz sličnu situaciju. Mislila sam da ću umrijeti od tuge. I najgore bi mi bilo kad bi netko rekao da vrijeme liječi rane. Ne liječi. ALi s vremenom postaju lakše---

Netko ti je rekao da si sretna. I jesi.... Imala si ono što mnogi nikad nemaju... 

Sačuvaj uspomenu na lijepe dane, i idi s djecom hrabro naprijed. Oni imaju tebe i moraš biti jaka radi njih. 

I, ma koliko ti to sad grozno zvučalo, vrijeme ne liječi sve rane, ali ih čini podnošljivijim....

Želim ti puno snage..... :Heart:

----------


## Moe

Grlim  :Love:

----------


## strategija

Prošle godine ja sam izgubila blizance. Za mene je to bio kraj svijeta. Najbolja prijateljica je plakala skupa samnom i tješila me. Par mjeseci poslije ja sam plakala s njom i tješila nju. Preko noći je neočekivano postala udovica sa troje malene dječice. Život ide dalje i meni i njoj, s osmjehom na licu ali tugom u srcu zbog gubitka.

----------


## kinder

Imam dva sina. Obojica imaju prijatelje koji su ostali bez oca, jedan u dobi od dvije godine, drugi u dobi od 5 godina. 
Obojica su krasni dečki, pravi prijatelji. Obje majke su divne i pozrtvovne, očevi im naravno fale, ali zive s uspomenama na njih i oni su uvijek tu negdje, u našim pricama. Puno su prisutniji nego neki drugi očevi. Teško je znam, vidim svaki da je tako. Usitinu imam dojam da su te žene puno sretnije od mnogih žena koje i dalje žive sa svojim muzevima.
Jedino sto ti može pomoći je vrijeme, vrijeme ipak liječi sve, niti društvo, niti prijatelji. Svi su tu, ali odu. 
Cuvaj se!

----------


## Nightswimming

Kao što Corny reče, ne liječi vrijeme ništa. Samo čini lakše podnošljivim, valjda. Nisam još došla do te faze.  :Sad: 




> Prošle godine ja sam izgubila blizance. Za mene je to bio kraj svijeta. Najbolja prijateljica je plakala skupa samnom i tješila me. Par mjeseci poslije ja sam plakala s njom i tješila nju. Preko noći je neočekivano postala udovica sa troje malene dječice. Život ide dalje i meni i njoj, s osmjehom na licu ali tugom u srcu zbog gubitka.


 :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

Dižem temu iz pepela.
Cure su pisale o grupama potpora, čak i online grupa (što me više zanima) no ja ne nalazim ništa. 
Koliko pratim na forumu nema puno, srećom, nema takvih potreba, ali možda netko ima nekoga tko zna više...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Što se dogodilo? Zašto dižeš temu?

----------


## Lili75

joj i ja sam se sva instantno naježila.  :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dižem temu iz pepela.
> Cure su pisale o grupama potpora, čak i online grupa (što me više zanima) no ja ne nalazim ništa. 
> Koliko pratim na forumu nema puno, srećom, nema takvih potreba, ali možda netko ima nekoga tko zna više...


Ne znam puno, ali našla sam ovo - udruga La Verna http://laverna.hr/wp-content/uploads...00s_0000_1.pdf
Nisam našla imaju li nešto online, jer upućuje na Facebook, a to ne mogu otvoriti. 

***
Ima još i ovo https://www.psihoportal.com/index.ph...lidija-arambai , ali ne vidim imaju li grupe potpore.

Od literature preporučene na ovom linku na Psihoportalu svojevremeno sam pročitala knjigu Savjetovanje i psihoterapija u tugovanju 
http://www.nakladaslap.com/knjige/pr...5f16237ce05794, ali to je primjereno za terapeute. 

Ovdje su detalji o knjizi Lidije Arambašić: Gubitak, tugovanje, podrška https://www.nakladaslap.com/knjige/p...8a7b363578a868 , ali to nisam čitala.

----------


## Tanči

> Što se dogodilo? Zašto dižeš temu?


Joj, cure  :Sad: ((


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Forka

> joj i ja sam se sva instantno naježila.



i ja...  :Shock:   :Sad:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Što se dogodilo? Zašto dižeš temu?


Dogodio se relaps, pa pametni lijek koji je super riješio blaste, no jako je toksičan i jedna od poznatih nuspojava je zatajenje jetre i to nakon cca 45 dana od zadnje terapije, tu baš više nema puno pomoći, pogotovo kod nekoga tko je prošao sve što je On prošao.
Peterlin hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

Držite se 
Možda psihologinja s rebra Ivona može pomoći ?

----------


## Tanči

Prof Mirjana Krizmanić:"Nakon rastanka"

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Žao mi je Kosjenka  :Sad: .

----------


## sirius

> Dogodio se relaps, pa pametni lijek koji je super riješio blaste, no jako je toksičan i jedna od poznatih nuspojava je zatajenje jetre i to nakon cca 45 dana od zadnje terapije, tu baš više nema puno pomoći, pogotovo kod nekoga tko je prošao sve što je On prošao.
> Peterlin hvala!


Zao mi je  :Sad: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Forka

Kosjenka, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Heart: ...

Javi ako ikako možemo pomoći...  :Love:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kosjenka, jako mi je žao.

Moje dvije poznanice su udovice, no kako su poznanice a ne prijateljice, nikad ih direktno nisam pitala kako se "drže", odnosno znam da im nije lako.

----------


## čokolada

Kosjenka, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Kosjenka, jako mi je žao  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Kosjenka zao mi je.
Drzite se.

----------


## Ginger

ajme Kosjenka, nemam rijeci, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Jako mi je zao, Kosjenka.

----------


## malena beba

Kosjenka zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Kosjenka jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Riječanka

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :grouphug:

----------


## ivana s

Kosjenka, zao mi je, drzite se! :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

Draga jos jednom iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad: 
Vjerujem da ce ti se na temi javiti netko tko je imao gubitak zivot.partnera jer mislim da samo netko tko  je nazalost dozivio istu tragediju  :Sad:  moze u potpunosti razumjeti kako se osjecas i kroz kakve faze zalovanja prolazis.

Kada je proljetos moja jako dobra prijateljica umrla, njen muz je ostao sam s njih dvoje 8 i 10 god. Ona se hrabro borila 2 god s bolescu. 

Muz je kasnije vodio djecu psihologu, a za sebe nije potrazio pomoc jer je smatrao da to moze sam. Mi smo mu sugerirali da ipak s nekim porazgovara jer ogromni je to gubitak. Sada kako su ova luda vremena, nismo se čuli neko vrijeme, pa ne znam jel se nesto promijenilo po tom pitanju.

----------


## Jurana

Žao mi je, Kosjenka. Piši ako možemo što pomoći

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kosjenka, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Peterlin

Kosjenka, stvarno mi je žao... Ako bilo što trebaš, javi...

----------


## Riri92

Kosjenka, tako mi je žao.. Također, ako ti treba bilo kakva pomoć, javi.

----------


## Kaae

Kosjenka, jako mi je zao.

----------


## palčica

Kosjenka, žao mi je. Drži se!  :Sad:

----------


## Kosjenka

Hvala vam cure. Prošlo je dva mjeseca, još je svježe  ali pokušavamo nekako. Život neumoljivo ide dalje, nema nam druge nego živjeti ga kako god znamo.
Krpamo se, nekako, tražimo pomoć gdje god i kako god možemo.
 Odnosno ja, za sebe, njih...
Mislila sam da bi mi neka iskustva drugih pomogla, pa rekoh možda znate nekog, za neke grupe podrške o kojima je pokretačica teme pisala.

----------


## Beti3

Saučešće, Kosjenka.

----------


## Vrijeska

Žao mi je. :Sad: 

Moja dobra prijateljica je udovica. Prije 4 godine je umro suprug.
Vrijeme liječi, ali tuga je i dalje prisutna. Naučila se živjeti s tim. Često se sjeti supruga i s osmijehom priča o njemu.
Djeca su dobila stipendije, ona radi.
Nije bila na nekom posebnom savjetovanju, nekako se zabavila hobijem i pronašla nove zanimacije i nove ljudi koji barem malo zaokupe misli i koji su joj na početku postali "grupa podrške".

----------


## zutaminuta

Žao mi je Kosjenka.

----------


## Vrci

Kosjenka, moja sućut


Mi smo imali u obitelji slučaj da je covjek ostao udovac sa osnovnoskolcem. 7god kasnije ima novu zenu i jos djece. Zivot pise svakakve price

----------


## babyboys

žao mi je, Kosjenka :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala vam cure. Prošlo je dva mjeseca, još je svježe  ali pokušavamo nekako. Život neumoljivo ide dalje, nema nam druge nego živjeti ga kako god znamo.
> Krpamo se, nekako, tražimo pomoć gdje god i kako god možemo.
>  Odnosno ja, za sebe, njih...
> Mislila sam da bi mi neka iskustva drugih pomogla, pa rekoh možda znate nekog, za neke grupe podrške o kojima je pokretačica teme pisala.


Kosjenka, čuvaj se... Bitno je tražiti i prihvatiti svu pomoć koja vam je dostupna. Osim toga, svakako nemoj zaboraviti zdravlje. 

Moj najbolji prijatelj umro je prije više od desetljeća u dobi od 43 godine (maligna bolest). Njegova supruga i djeca isto su se nosili s tim kako su znali, ali svatko od njih suočio se i s posljedicama po svoje zdravlje. Jedno dijete je imalo problema sa štitnjačom, drugo je dugo vremena imalo teškoće učenja, a supruga je isto imala zdravstvenih teškoća. Uzrok tome vjerojatno nije bio samo smrt člana obitelji, nego i njegova dugotrajna bolest koja je tome prethodila. Danas, puno godina kasnije, mogu samo reći da su djeca završila školovanje i imaju posao kakav su željeli. Trauma gubitka oca izgradila ih je kao odgovorne i vrijedne ljude u ranoj dobi. Njihova mama dala je sve od sebe da im bude i tata i mama i svaka joj čast. Ona je utjehu nalazila u poslu dugo godina, a vidim da je tako usmjerila i djecu. Osim toga, uvijek su spremni priskočiti i drugima kojima je potrebna pomoć.

----------


## kli_kli

Moje saucesce, Kosjenka.

----------


## marta

Moja sucut Kosjenka

----------


## Marija

Kosjenka, moja sućut.

----------


## anouschka

Moje iskreno saucesce svima. Evo i ja sam nazalost dozivjela iznenadnu smrt svog supruga malo prije Bozica, svoje najvece ljubavi, imam tek 32 godine, a skupa smo bili od moje 16- te. Ostala sam s troje male djecice i trudna u 5 mj. trudnoce. Isto sam zahvalna sto imam veliku obitelj za pomoc, no taj je gubitak nenadomjestiv.  Djeca  i ljudi oko tebe okupiraju, i neki su dani laksi, neki tezi,ali nema bijega, jutra su najteza, kad te presijece ta grozna spoznaja.

----------


## Kosjenka

Moja sućut.

----------


## flopica

Jao Kosjenka, čitam, ne vjerujem, žao mi je...
anouschka također... 
Držite se žene  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Draga anouschka, iskrena sućut, jako, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vrijeska

anouschka, žao mi je

----------


## Ana-ana

Pozdrav,
Prošlo je već neko vrijeme od zadnjeg posta na ovu temu, al ovo nema zastare 

Jako mi je žao..držite se,a vrijeme će napraviti svoje

----------


## Ana-ana

Pozdrav,
Prošlo je već neko vrijeme od zadnjeg posta na ovu temu, al ovo nema zastare

----------


## Ana-ana

Od cijelog teksta objavljena je samo prva rečenica. Ne znam zašto?

----------


## Ana-ana

Pozdrav,
Prošlo je već neko vrijeme od zadnjeg posta na ovu temu, al ovo nema zastare  Ja sam ostala bez muža prije 18 godina. Dijagnosticiran mu je karcinom i umro je za 3 mjeseca. Imao je samo 28 godina. Meni je bilo 24. Imala sam curicu od 16 mjeseci i bila trudna sa drugom. Živjeli smo u zajednici sa svekrom i svekrvom, jer smo počeli graditi svoju kuću i svaki dodatni trošak nije imao smisla. Znam da sam proživljavala noćnu moru od pitanja što i kako dalje. Kako uopće nastaviti život, život koji je tek počeo i brinuti se za ta dva mala bića.. Koliko god je bila olakšica biti okružen svim tim divnim ljudima koji su mi bili ogromna podrška, počevši od roditelja,mojih, njegovih, sestara, djevera.. toliko je bilo teško plakati kad mi se plakalo, ležati kad nisam imala snage i volje za dalje. Djeca su me održavala na životu. Rođenje druge kćeri je samo po sebi nametnulo drugi tempo, ali i smisao životu. Naravno i prva. Sve sam podredila njima, izgradnji kuće i organizaciji koliko-toliko normalnog života. Najteže je bilo za Božić, rođendane, kasnije sam preplakala prve pričesti, krizme, mature i sve ostale događaje u kojima mi je nedostajao muž, u kojima je nedostajao otac moje djece. I sad često gledam cure i pokušavam zamisliti koliku orazninu one u životu imaju. Kako se one osjećaju. Ali život ide dalje.
E sad... Kažu vrijeme liječi... Možda.. A možda se samo naviknete i pomirite s nekim stvarima.
Ja i sad, nakon toliko vremena imam dane kad bih samo plakala. Sad je samo razlika što više ni sama ne znam jel' mi on i dalje toliko nedostaje ili mi općenito nedostaje netko u životu. Kad je curama bilo desetak godina u meni se javila želja da se sredim i izađem. Počela sam se pitati zar ja ne zaslužujem drugu šansu. Mnoge moje prijateljice tek ulaze u neke ozbiljnije veze i zasnivaju obitelji. Pa meni je tek nešto preko 30. Imala sam par veza u zadnjih desetak godina. Niti jedna nije uspjela i moram priznati da sam poprilično razočarana u muški rod. Ukratko. Prva veza i on me htio ženiti nakon 2 mjeseca. Ja tad nisam bula spremna na taj korak, a on to nije razumio i totalno je ružno i bezobrazno reagirao na tu izjavu. Drugi je bio totalno različit svijet od moga i oboje smo zaključili da ne možemo dalje. Treći je nakon skoro godinu dana veze izjavio da se njegovoj mami ne sviđa moj status i pomisao kako će njen sin odgajati tuđu djecu (djeca su tad već imala 13 i 15 godina) na šta sam ja poludjela. Itd.. Al možda je to za neki drugi post tema... Uh... Najbolje da ovdje završim. Otvorila sam toliko tema da sam se i sama pogubila.. Eto. Borim se. Sa tugom. Sa životom. Sa 100 pitanja. Zašto je umro? Zašto tako brzo? Zašto moja djeca nikad tatu nisu upoznala? Hoću li ostati sama cijeli život? Jesam li sebična ili luda što uopće imam želju imati nekoga? ....
Evo ponovo isti post bez smajlića pa možda se sad u cijelosti objavi... Ako prođe više puta ja se svima ispričavam.

----------


## Lili75

Jako mi je zao zbog svega  :Sad: 

Ne, nije uopce sebicno zeljeti imat nekoga uz sebe. Ti si jos uvijek mlada zena i posve je normalno da imas takve zelje.

----------


## Ana-ana

Možda ovo nije tema niti za ovaj post, niti za ovaj forum, al jednostavno imam potrebu ,,pričati,, s nekim. Pročitala sam u par gore napisanih postova ima žena koje mlade ostale udovice i zanima me kako im život izgleda par godina kasnije... Ja u prvih par godina nisam uopće imala želju izaći, drugi muškarac mi nije padao na pamet. Sad su cure već velike, imaju svoje društvo, svoj život, tako da mnoge večeri provedem sama gledajući TV ili čitajući, al moram priznati da mi samoća s vremenom sve teže pada.. 
 Zaokupirala sam se sa jako puno stvari. Imam puno hobija, društveno sam jako aktivna i ljudima sa strane moj život izgleda sve samo ne dosadan, al ja sam došla u fazu da u ničemu od toga ne uživam.. ja samo razmišljam kako ću opet večeras leći u prazan krevet, kako ću sutra sama ići na neki pir, doći ću kod kumova na feštu i jedina biti solo od 20 prisutnih, gledam fotografije na FB i mislim se jeli moja prijateljica svjesna koliko je sretna što je sa svojim mužem opet na snijegu, na kavi, u šetnji... 
Pokušala sam pričati sa svojom sestrom o tome. Njen stav je ja bih bila sretna da si ti sretna i da imaš nekoga kad ti to tako puno znači, al nisi sama, imaš cure i budi Bogu zahvalna na tome i na zdravlju.. Sve to stoji.. sa svim se slažem. Al zašto me tako u grudima steže od pomisli kako sam sama skoro čitav svoj život. Od pomisli da će tako i ostati... Očajna sam

----------


## sirius

Meni je apsolutno razumljivo i prirodno da zelis aci partnera. Djeca su velika, proslo je jako puno od kad si sama. Ako zelis naci nekog za partnerski odnos kreni u tom smjeru.

----------


## Tanči

> Možda ovo nije tema niti za ovaj post, niti za ovaj forum, al jednostavno imam potrebu ,,pričati,, s nekim. Pročitala sam u par gore napisanih postova ima žena koje mlade ostale udovice i zanima me kako im život izgleda par godina kasnije... Ja u prvih par godina nisam uopće imala želju izaći, drugi muškarac mi nije padao na pamet. Sad su cure već velike, imaju svoje društvo, svoj život, tako da mnoge večeri provedem sama gledajući TV ili čitajući, al moram priznati da mi samoća s vremenom sve teže pada.. 
>  Zaokupirala sam se sa jako puno stvari. Imam puno hobija, društveno sam jako aktivna i ljudima sa strane moj život izgleda sve samo ne dosadan, al ja sam došla u fazu da u ničemu od toga ne uživam.. ja samo razmišljam kako ću opet večeras leći u prazan krevet, kako ću sutra sama ići na neki pir, doći ću kod kumova na feštu i jedina biti solo od 20 prisutnih, gledam fotografije na FB i mislim se jeli moja prijateljica svjesna koliko je sretna što je sa svojim mužem opet na snijegu, na kavi, u šetnji... 
> Pokušala sam pričati sa svojom sestrom o tome. Njen stav je ja bih bila sretna da si ti sretna i da imaš nekoga kad ti to tako puno znači, al nisi sama, imaš cure i budi Bogu zahvalna na tome i na zdravlju.. Sve to stoji.. sa svim se slažem. Al zašto me tako u grudima steže od pomisli kako sam sama skoro čitav svoj život. Od pomisli da će tako i ostati... Očajna sam


Ana, nećeš ostati sama. 
Ako si otvorena za društvo i novu ljubav, a jesi, doći će.
Najteže je biti star i sam.
Imaš kćeri, ali one će otići i već odlaze i uostalom, to je druga vrsta ljubavi.
Tebi treba partner, prijatelj, osoba s kojom ćeš moći sve ono što sa djecom ne možeš, već samo s partnerom možeš.
Imaš našu podršku.
I piši. Kada ti je teško, piši. Kada si usamljena, piši...
Mi smo ti super zajednica. Ima nas raznih godina i raznih obiteljskih statusa.
I znamo slušati/čitati i savjetovati se međusobno jako dobro.
Ovdje nećeš doživjeti ništa loše pa samo naprijed, piši.

----------


## Ana-ana

> Hvala vam cure. Prošlo je dva mjeseca, još je svježe  ali pokušavamo nekako. Život neumoljivo ide dalje, nema nam druge nego živjeti ga kako god znamo.
> Krpamo se, nekako, tražimo pomoć gdje god i kako god možemo.
>  Odnosno ja, za sebe, njih...
> Mislila sam da bi mi neka iskustva drugih pomogla, pa rekoh možda znate nekog, za neke grupe podrške o kojima je pokretačica teme pisala.


Draga Kosjenka,
Znam da ne postoje riječi utjehe koje bi u potpunosti doprle do tebe u tako kretkom periodu. Da mi je netko nekad i oko prilike rekao što ću sve proći u svojim dvadesetim rekla bi nema šanse to sve preživjeti i ostati normalna. Možda je meni bila olakotna okolnost to dijete koje sam trebala donijeti na svijet, možda je izvor snage bilo dijete koje je već bilo tu i iz ddana u dan zahtjevalo pažnju i ljubav. Možda osjećaj da sam ja ta koja toj djeci treba dati ljubav i majčinsku i očinsku. Ne znam... Samo znam da su me tjerale da ustanem, da se umijem, nasmješim i idem na posao. 
Moram napomenuti i to da sam jako religiozna i sigurna sam da je veliki dio snage i volje dokazio od Boga. 
A tek pono, prkos... Neće mene nitko žaliti i mojoj djeci neće ništa nedostajati dok sam ja živa... 
Diži to dupe, radi, nabaci osmijeh i piči dalje, jer ti to možeš i moraš... To je bio moj moto.
Bilo je dana kad je bilo jaaako teško... Djecu bi odvezla kod bake i vratila se kući i po pola dana plakala, plakala... U jutro bi mi bilo puno, puno lakše... Bilo je dana kad bi sami išla u crkvu i molila (pola molila, pola plakala). Bilo je i dana kad se nisam imala snage militi. Bila sam ljuta na Boga... Zašto se baš meni to događa? Bilo je dana kad sam bila totalno odsutna.. kao prazan list papira, tupa, bez ikakvih osjećaja... Al najveći dio vremena sam se borila za sebe i svoje cure i tako je vrijeme prolazilo i bivalo je sve lakše i lakše...
Sad me more druge brige... 
Drži se... Jer ti to stvarno možeš

----------


## Ana-ana

> Moje iskreno saucesce svima. Evo i ja sam nazalost dozivjela iznenadnu smrt svog supruga malo prije Bozica, svoje najvece ljubavi, imam tek 32 godine, a skupa smo bili od moje 16- te. Ostala sam s troje male djecice i trudna u 5 mj. trudnoce. Isto sam zahvalna sto imam veliku obitelj za pomoc, no taj je gubitak nenadomjestiv.  Djeca  i ljudi oko tebe okupiraju, i neki su dani laksi, neki tezi,ali nema bijega, jutra su najteza, kad te presijece ta grozna spoznaja.


Moja iskrena sućut. Bit će tu još jako puno teških dana. Ja sam bila totalno izbezumljena od spoznaje da sam trudna. Prvu trudnoću sam skoro čitavu morala ležati.. sad moj muž umire, imam jedno malo dijete i opet trudna... Što ako u svemu tome i ja opet moram ležati... Kako ću sama sutra sa dvoje male djece... Milion pitanja...Na kraju sam shvatila da je ta trudnoća veliki blagoslov... To je bilo baš u tom trenutku potrebno da me drži na površini da ne potonem. 
Sve će to biti bolno i teško, ali će vrijeme učiniti svoje, a djeca će ti kasnije biti veliki oslonac u životu. Samo hrabro naprijed..

----------


## Lili75

Draga Ana-ana,

Tanči je napisala jako lijepi post koji bih samo potpisala  :Heart:

----------


## Ana-ana

> Ana, nećeš ostati sama. 
> Ako si otvorena za društvo i novu ljubav, a jesi, doći će.
> Najteže je biti star i sam.
> Imaš kćeri, ali one će otići i već odlaze i uostalom, to je druga vrsta ljubavi.
> Tebi treba partner, prijatelj, osoba s kojom ćeš moći sve ono što sa djecom ne možeš, već samo s partnerom možeš.
> Imaš našu podršku.
> I piši. Kada ti je teško, piši. Kada si usamljena, piši...
> Mi smo ti super zajednica. Ima nas raznih godina i raznih obiteljskih statusa.
> I znamo slušati/čitati i savjetovati se međusobno jako dobro.
> Ovdje nećeš doživjeti ništa loše pa samo naprijed, piši.


Hvala.. Hvala na razumijevanju i riječima podrške. A razgovor ... To je nekad sve što trebam. Na žalost, prijateljice koje imaju muževe su mi velika podrška, al teško me mogu u potpunosti razumjeti.

----------


## Ana-ana

> Draga Ana-ana,
> 
> Tanči je napisala jako lijepi post koji bih samo potpisala


Hvala vam... Zaista mi znači razmjeniti s nekim pokoju riječ

----------


## ina33

Draga Kosjenka, moja iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad: !

Drage nove forumašice, šaljem vam veliku podršku  :Heart: !

----------

